# Franchi 720 vs 48AL



## ohio hunter (May 31, 2006)

I am thinking about getting a 20 ga. semi-auto and have been looking at Franchi's website at the 720 and 48 AL. Anyone have any information on which is the better gun?

I would like something light-weight, but am open to recommendations on other models.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

but the 48 is a great gun. I really like their 28 ga guns too.


----------



## ohio hunter (May 31, 2006)

Huntsman27 said:


> but the 48 is a great gun. I really like their 28 ga guns too.


Thanks for the feedback. Do you have a 20 or 28?

Thanks.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

and has both 20 and 28 ga. They are great guns.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I love my 48 al in 20 ga.


----------



## michbowhunter819 (Oct 15, 2007)

Awesome guns I own 12 & 20


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

twohats said:


> I love my 48 al in 20 ga.


I have this same shotty, but I bought the 28" barrel for it. I would not trade this auto for any other.


----------

